# Night lens choices



## DCP (May 21, 2016)

I shoot with both a 5DM3 and a 6D, I am looking for a night photography lens. For night use, I currently use a Canon 16-35 f 2.8L II, a Sigma 24mm art f 1.4, and just bought a Rokinon 14mm f 2.8. I want wider than the 24mm Sigma, I usually shoot the Sigma at f 2.8 t do away with coma. The 16-35 is just not producing clean enough images, soft at the edges and a low resolution look to the images it produces, the Rokinon might be decentered, just cant get it looking sharp or in focus though close. I am considering the 20mm Sigma art f 1.4 and the Tamron 15-30 f 2.8. I was shooting both the Rokinon 14mm and the Sigma 24mm side by side last weekend in Yosemite, ....the Rokinon had fogged up half way through 90 minutes of continuous shooting, and the Sigma never fogged. So that got me concerned about getting either the Tamron or 20mm Sigma. Has anyone noticed excessive fogging middle of the night shooting with any lens having the bulbous type front elements? Coma on the Sigma 24mm I feel to be acceptable when shot at f 2.8, so has anyone owning both the 20mm and 24mm Sigma lenses been able to tell if one has less coma than the other?


----------



## d (May 21, 2016)

By 'night photography' are you specifically meaning starscapes and astro purposes?

The Canon 16-35 2.8 II has a reputation for the issues you've described - no surprises there. Your Rokinon 14mm sounds like a poor copy - again, there is a reputation for copy to copy variation. It's such a cheap lens though that if you're a serious shooter you might buy or test three copies, keep the the best, and return the other two. My copy is pretty good.

I have no experience with the Sigma 24mm ART, sorry, likewise with the 20mm ART, however I was keen to acquire the 20mm until all the reviews I came across were critical of its coma performance.

The Tamron seems to me the best astro option currently available, based solely on others' experiences. I've never had my Rokinon 14mm fog up as you've described, but what were the conditions you were shooting in?

d.


----------



## IglooEater (May 21, 2016)

I've been researching the same thing over and over and that Tamron 15-30 VC just won't go away. It keeps coming back over and over as the best option. The only big drawback is filters, which is a big deal for me, mainly for cpl's and nd's. I've head wonderful things about that lens and I'm sure it'll please anyone.


----------



## sigh (May 21, 2016)

Maybe hold on for the Irix 15mm? It's manual focus but designed with night photography in mind. Due for release this Summer.


----------

